# USB Stick - pioneer system



## mm00re (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't have the premium system just the base system that came with my LS but I just put everything by artist/album/song and it did just fine. I presume it will work just fine with yours. You can always just experiment with it first and see how you want to do it. I used an 8GB thumb drive.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The USB stick should function the same regardless of what speakers you have in the car. 

You can organize it however you want. I personally created folders for playlists, and copied the files into those folders. That way, I can just navigate to that folder and play a given song, and it will continue to cycle through the songs in the folder. You can organize by artist as well. It's up to you.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

cool! thanks a lot guys 

cheers!


----------



## CTFF (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a 16gb flash drive in my Cruze. Works great, except it sometimes takes a while for the cruze to get through "USB Indexing"


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

My 16GB stick is all individual top-level folders (named Artist - Album and with tracks named ## - Title, and with ID3 tags) and it plays just fine, although the system LOVES to bring up Beethoven's 7th on random.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

also...... do you know what formats the stereo will recognize? mp3 for sure .... mp4? acc? wav?


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

I know it doesn't recognize .m4a. I just use .mp3 since it's the universal format, even if it's lossy.


----------



## ccb40 (Aug 9, 2012)

i love the usb feature Who needs xm radio lol


----------

